# Wanna take a Ride



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

here is want ive been doing lately as anyone knows that fly rc
crashes are the nature of the game so i decided the cheapest way for
me to continue my hobby was to machine my own parts 
so i started machining the whole air frames for my copters
this is incomplete currently im waiting for the flight control board
maybe this week end . this is the 6th frame ive make
with another in the drawings just really pleased with this one 
it has all new eletronics on it it will record the flight and soon 
it will have first person viewing i will wear google when flying
as if im in the cockpit


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

that is REALLY cool!


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris when i get my new flight control it has GPS ill make a video of it
heres a video of quad a made a few months ago

LTF - YouTube


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Curt..... I'm getting jealous, that is very cool!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Forum member Noel in Australia has some amazing drone photos he made of surfers and motocross riders. I do not think he builds his own parts but his work is outstanding.

Interesting post Curt. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool video. Your next job will probably be making drones for the prez. :sarcastic:


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

finished up early morning installing flight control and gps
altitude, gsp lock,heading hold, auto home, auto level 
this thing is so nice to fly. ill post a video when i get one
loaned my go pro out so had to use my sony for a substitute


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cool Curt!!


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys I know it's not the norm just thought I'd mix it up a bit !!


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

*Congrat*

Great Job !


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

heres the video 
Joy Ride - YouTube


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great! Loved the video.

You should start selling pre-cut parts kits.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

my son came home for a while so i had him film this quad in flight not the best quality sorry
flight - YouTube


----------

